# Hospitality Employment in Greece



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello, I'm currently a f&b manager for a busy restaurant in Chicago and was wondering where I stand as far as finding a good paying hospitality job in Greece. 
Also what hours and how the enviroment looks like in this field of work in Greece.
I have a diploma in Hospitality and Restaurant Management, I am computer trained certified and more than 7 years experience in this industry.
I am fluent in greek and english and have completed my military obligations, any info would be great. Thank you very much.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

I once upon a time done a couple of seasons on the Greek islands as a waitress/bar and loved it. It does not pay well or at least it didn't as most taverna owners know that they can get young people out who just want to live there for the season and therefore will take low wages plus a bedroom. Managerial positions... then I would go onto google find out what big hotels are there then contact their human resources department.

Maiden


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I once upon a time done a couple of seasons on the Greek islands as a waitress/bar and loved it. It does not pay well or at least it didn't as most taverna owners know that they can get young people out who just want to live there for the season and therefore will take low wages plus a bedroom. Managerial positions... then I would go onto google find out what big hotels are there then contact their human resources department.
> 
> Maiden


Thank you Maiden for your response.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Hi
Previously i have worked in hospitality in Greece, the hours are long or were long. Anything from a 10 to 14 hour day, 7 days a week. For head positions they normally like you to speak between 3 and 4 languages, popular ones being, French, Italien, English, Russian and Greek. I know of someone in a head position in this industry who speaks 7 languages. I guess it depends on where you will work and the most common languages of its visitors. I am sure it is possible with just two languages to find a good job if you are willing to do the hours and days for the full season.


----------

